# Coil Over Vs. Coil Under



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

_*Was curious of the advantages of having coil over vs. coil under in the rear....

Never knew why...*_


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

leave it coil under that way when you lock the back too quickly the spring will go shooting out...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i have coil under , ive heard its not as safe , but its the og way......


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

coilunder will allow the rear to lay lower and be a little quieter but far as im concerned its coilover or nothing


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 20 2008, 04:50 PM~11394741
> *i have coil under , ive heard its not as safe , but its the og way......
> *


it is the og way for sure :thumbsup: but if you build the lower mounts right the coils wont come out. i run coil-over. its all about what you want.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Aug 20 2008, 06:05 PM~11395331
> *it is the og way for sure :thumbsup: but if you build the lower mounts right the coils wont come out. i run coil-over. its all about what you want.
> *



X2


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, WstSideLincoln


WUZ UP RYAN


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

im pickin up a gbody that has a coil under set up with 8" strokes...i was think bout switchin it to coil over with longer strokes so i can 3 wheel. question is do i have to change to coilover or can i leave it and just add the longer strokes with a chain bridge??/


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

I have to run coilunder on my due to where the spring perchs are.


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 3 2008, 05:05 PM~11510173
> *im pickin up a gbody that has a coil under set up with 8" strokes...i was think bout switchin it to coil over with longer strokes so i can 3 wheel. question is do i have to change to coilover or can i leave it and just add the longer strokes with a chain bridge??/
> *


 :dunno: I'd think you'd have to change it to coil over....


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Sep 3 2008, 05:19 PM~11510280
> *:dunno: I'd think you'd have to change it to coil over....
> *


pretty sure i have to jusr wanna make sure


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Aug 20 2008, 03:05 PM~11395331
> *it is the og way for sure :thumbsup: but if you build the lower mounts right the coils wont come out. i run coil-over. its all about what you want.
> *


got a pic of a good way to do the axle mounds , im not real happy with mine.....


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

go to my build page. there is a good pic/s of what your looking for on the first pagemy build


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

I imagine coil under really limits the size of the rear cyls?
You would damn near have the whole cyl in the trunk.
I've seen some ugly spills with coil under. Have a pretty azz car hit a pretty azz 3 wheel. Then... it sound like a few asian guys fightin. ping, ding, ching, bam!


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Aug 20 2008, 06:05 PM~11395331
> *it is the og way for sure :thumbsup: but if you build the lower mounts right the coils wont come out. i run coil-over. its all about what you want.
> *


Agreed. I chose coil under to lay lower, and to keep it OG. Here is a pic of my coil under setup when it was in the making (cylinders not installed).


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Slick!!


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

How many turns of coil are all you running? Ive seen lots off rides that run allmost as much coil as you run to get to stock height... I thought we were LOWriders?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

So we've concluded that if you, for some reason, refuse to cut a tad more off your coil to sit an inch lower (???), only use 10s or less, and have great design/fabrication skills, that coil under is an option...

Honestly cant see 3 wheeling or side moves being safe no matter how ell the cups are designed, when you pull a side move, the spring is bending...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by thephatlander_@Sep 4 2008, 02:25 PM~11519099
> *How many turns of coil are all you running? Ive seen lots off rides that run allmost as much coil as you run to get to stock height... I thought we were LOWriders?
> *


the way the strokes are in there...coilunder..... it will drop low and u still keep a nice set of springs


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 4 2008, 03:52 PM~11519288
> *So we've concluded that if you, for some reason, refuse to cut a tad more off your coil to sit an inch lower (???), only use 10s or less, and have great design/fabrication skills, that coil under is an option...
> 
> Honestly cant see 3 wheeling or side moves being safe no matter how well the cups are designed, when you pull a side move, the spring is bending...*



that is why im not a fan of the coil under...if ur just lifting and lowering with no other movements and u like the OG look then ya coil under is good. but if u want side to side and 3 wheeling then my preference is coil over....i had coil under in my 73 monte carlo and 12 inch cylinders in the back. i lost the rear coil a few times out from atop the rear end... to each their own on this subject.... but id rather be SAFE then SORRY in those kind of situations

bad thing about coil under though is if u want to lay low your gonna have a lot of cylinder coming thru the package tray in the vehicle. coil under u can lay low and still not have as much cylinder inside the trunk. keeps ur rear deck lid speakers alive lol


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i'm gonna switch from a coil under to the coil over with power balls ...add either 12 or 14" strokes with a chain bridge and sit it on 3 :biggrin:


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING+Sep 4 2008, 05:05 PM~11518900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
Agreed!!


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Crazy Shit^


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i like that caddy, and yes those blue precuts are nice coils!


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING+Sep 5 2008, 05:53 PM~11528616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks homies, preciate the kind words...... :biggrin:


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

well the way i look at it is if you have to weld a plate and a deep cup for coil under you may as well do a little more welding and do a powerball and coil over


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I like coil under. But Im also running stock coils. (stock coils from the front of another vehical.)


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

when my shit gets juiced im gonna run the mach 3 springs i bout ima cut like 3 1/2 turns off to put it in the rear and then take the rest and put it up front


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Keep it 100 O mutha fucking G all day every day. 

Coil Unders for them layers!!!!!
Coil Overs for them Players!!!!!


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2008, 06:24 PM~11519544
> *that is why im not a fan of the coil under...if ur just lifting and lowering with no other movements and u like the OG look then ya coil under is good.  but if u want side to side and 3 wheeling then my preference is coil over....i had coil under in my 73 monte carlo and 12 inch cylinders in the back.  i lost the rear coil a few times out from atop the rear end...  to each their own on this subject.... but id rather be SAFE then SORRY  in those kind of situations
> 
> bad thing about coil under though is if u want to lay low your gonna have a lot of cylinder coming thru the package tray in the vehicle.  coil under u can lay low and still not have as much cylinder inside the trunk.  keeps ur rear deck lid speakers alive  lol
> *



I was thinking the same thing.


----------

